Ask HN: How to be completely anonymous from the web - elan3
======
pmontra
From [https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2010/feb/28/clive-
sin...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2010/feb/28/clive-sinclair-
interview-simon-garfield)

"I don't use a computer at all. The company does."

"So you don't do email?"

"No. I've got people to do it for me."

"If friends and family want to communicate?"

"They can do that. We've got a computer in the front office, but I get someone
to do it for me."

~~~
elan3
well, i am a programmer SO, that is not the satisfying answer for me at all

